# Let's chat Evelyn Lear



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am getting into exploring older singers and I heard a tidbit of Lear's singing and really enjoyed it.










Any recitals or full operas I should explore with her being featured? (Her Lulu should be interesting but only thing I heard is her Magic Flute.)


----------

